# Raw sore feeling during sex



## songdog09 (Jan 20, 2014)

My wife and I haven't had sex in a couple of weeks because she has been sick. Last night we finally 
started at it because she was feeling much better. 
She wanted to and I wanted to! 

Other than the past two weeks we haven't had really hard and fast sex in a much longer time. 

Because of our pent up passion this is the kind of sec we started having. It was very passionate. 

We were having intercourse for quite a while. My wife was very well lubricated the whole time. 

I stopped having intercourse only to do something else sexual with my wife when I noticed my penis 
felt sore and raw. Worse than that I couldn't stay erect. Like the rawness wasn't allowing me to feel
anything on my penis. Very frustrating. I was trying to get erect again and I could feels wife getting upset about
the situation. 

I tried to explain to my wife that no one wanted me to be erect
more than I did! She was very offended that I couldn't right then. She left the bedroom crying saying that I wasn't attracted to her. 

I'm sure I tried to over explain it to her but I made no believer out of her. 

About 30 minutes later I was laying in bed (alone - wife stayed in the other bedroom) I was 
able to get hard very easily. I felt the normal sensation in my penis again. So I know I 
just needed some time. 

Is this normal to get sore and raw if you haven't had sec in a while or
if you haven't had more vigorous sex in a long time? 

Is it normal for my wife to react this way? How can I explain it to her so she doesn't believe that I 
have lost all my passion for her? I love her so much and I think she is the most beautiful woman in the
world. There is no one I want other than her. I told her these exact things but she says what happened
speaks louder than my words. 

Frustrated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes I would have to guess that friction burn could happen because of lack of regular contact, If you say it did than it probably did.

Yes, it is common for women to be offended by erection problems. They take it personally when in fact it is usually caused by other things. You just need to reassure her that it is not her but you are not as young as you where and the older you get generally the less automatic your erection gets.

You want to make sure that this does not become a lack of confidence issue for you because that can also lead to erection problems.


----------



## songdog09 (Jan 20, 2014)

Good advice. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

As a wife who also feels rejected due to H's ED, go overboard in reassuring her you are totally sexually attracted to her! Overboard, I mean overboard...m'kay?


----------



## songdog09 (Jan 20, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> As a wife who also feels rejected due to H's ED, go overboard in reassuring her you are totally sexually attracted to her! Overboard, I mean overboard...m'kay?


Let me make sure I understand you. Go overboard with reassurances about my attraction to her? Did I get that right?

Lol. I'm teasing you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

